# compatibility endlers and boliviam rams?



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

any thoughts? My rams almost never leave the lower level. In a separate tank I recently started with Endlers, the little guys visit all water levels.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Oakleyhoma,
I would not put endlers with bolivian rams, the endlers are much smaller and will be a meal for the rams.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

They may or may not go after the adults, but the fry they will eat.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah, the rams will likely pick off some of the babies, but i would consider it population control. give the endler adults some plants near the top of the water to hide in just in case and you should be fine.


----------

